# Due South Charters Biloxi



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I had to give a shout out to this charter company. I had a chance to take their charter out to the Chandeleur Islands last week and it was top notch!! One of my manufacturer's sent 12 of us for a 2 and a half day trip. This captain and crew were awesome. We had bad weather for the trip, but 3 days without cell or email was the best part of the trip. They are located at Cadette Marina behind the Gold Nugget Casino. If you ever get the chance to take this trip, jump on it.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How were the accommodations and food on the boat? 2-1/2 days on there without fishing and yall had a good time?


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

What brand skiffs are those? Always nice to know what rigs are being used
for tough commercial applications. Yammies, too?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Always wanted to go on one of those trips.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Due South is first class.

I've really enjoyed exploring the Chandeleur from the Pelican.

Haven't been out there in a long time though.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

We left out at midnight. We slept on the trip out. The mother ship consists of 6 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. The bedrooms are nothing special, there are 2 bunk beds in each room. The bathrooms are nice and large with a walk in shower in each. The living room has large leather sofas that accommodate 12 people with a 80'' HD TV streaming Direct TV. 

We woke every morning to eggs, bacon, pancakes, biscuits and gravy. They got each skiff loaded with all equipment, then cranked the 20hp Yamaha's so they could warm up. We climbed in the boats 2X2 and struck out for the islands. The scenery was beautiful, there were thousands of birds of all types surrounding these islands. There are large grass flats everywhere. When we took the trip last week, a strong frontal system was moving through so the wind was 20 to 30 mph everyday we fished. This had the water churned up bad. 

We fished until lunch everyday, then headed in to the big boat. The crew cleaned our gear and boat while we ate 1lb grilled hamburgers, fries, with all the fixings and drank a few cold ones. We departed in a restocked cleaned boat after a full belly, back for another afternoon of fishing. 

We would head back in before dark where the crew greeted us with smiles and thick rib-eye steaks. They cleaned all our fish, gear, and boats. We each showered then met up on the rear deck at a large U shaped bar where we told fish stories, drank beer and lied. 

We woke up on day 2 only to start our adventure all over again. On this charter, all you do is fish. It was so nice to unplug from reality. No cell signal!!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds like a slice of Heaven to me!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My granddaddy used to run trips for them every so often and alot of the other boats that did the same thing back in the late 90s/early 2000s. My dad took a few trips with them and always had a good time. Seems like all those boats pretty much run the same way and are alot of fun


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

That sounds like an awesome trip. I haven't fished out there since the mid 90's but remember it like yesterday. My uncle owned the Becuna out of the Broadwater Marina in Biloxi back then and we I've fished out there since I could walk. I really need to do this again. :thumbup:


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

These really are incredible trips if you can make it happen. We did one last year with DMJ Charters. So much fun waking up at the fishing grounds and not having to worry about a thing


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It would be cool to get a group of PFF guys together on one of these charters.:thumbsup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in. I've already been talking to buddies of mine about doing it. From my understanding, Due South stays booked up months in advanced. Not sure about the other charter companies. When we were out, there were 3 other charters doing the same type of trip. I think one was the Jokas Wild.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We take my boat over there a couple of times a year. We usually start at Curlew and work our way back to Freemason, then the northern stretch above schooner harbor. I was disappointed to see multiple net boats out there. I'd never seen them before.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What about *Harbison* Down in tampa, we could get just about everyone on that boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Been twice using Southern Sports. Fun trip. We would have to book the following years trip as we were finishing the one. They stay booked.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Net boats?


----------



## Due South Charters (Oct 16, 2021)

Give me a call to reseve a date for your trip! 2022 is booked, besides November, and 2023 is filling up fast! This is a fishing charter you won't be disappointed with. 228-365-5572


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did they call "Starchild" ?  Looks like the "Mothership" connection. LOL

The referance is to
*Parliament - Mothership Connection *


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

If I knew 9 people I could tolerate for 2 days I’d be all about this trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Shmelton said:


> If I knew 9 people I could tolerate for 2 days I’d be all about this trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm putting together a pff trip. 5 anti vaxxers and 5 vaxxers.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Joey and Bob are bunking together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i really want to do this one day, will they mix party’s? as I can prob only scrape 4 to 6 max to go. If we ever get a pff trip together,I call dibs on jeffBfishing as my fishing mentor for the boat!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Shmelton said:


> Joey and Bob are bunking together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


who will be on the bottom?
jack


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

whoever wins the pillow fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been to the Pelican several times. Always a good time, fishing is hot or not. I've threatened to cruise our offshore boat over to spend a few days, but I tell ya. That bay can get nasty. I've been in some offshore shit, but those bars stand up the waves in a wind. Last trip we had to delay our return one day (dammit ... not!) due to 6 and 7 footers.


----------

